

The Evolution of a Programmer - StylifyYourBlog
http://www.ariel.com.au/jokes/The_Evolution_of_a_Programmer.html?

======
mathgladiator
This should be updated with a Rails snippet, and this should be marked 2011
(from the HTTP headers)

